# What you doing with your Tax Disc Holder?



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well todays the day you no longer have to display your tax disc.....

Just wondered what people was going todo with their holder... take it off or keep it? Ill keep mine in while the disc is valid but ive heard theres replacement joke discs, maybe there could be a Detailing World replacement Disc similar to the existing DW tax disc holder artwork?

Anway im sure richbrook must be feeling the same as phones 4 U.... they havent really got a business model anyomore!!!!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have to display an MOT disc in the mainland?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

mines going in the bin!:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Franzpan said:


> Do you have to display an MOT disc in the mainland?


Nope, wish we did, every year it runs out before I remember :lol: always forget to put a reminder on my phone too 

My tax will be off & in the bin :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

s29nta said:


> mines going in the bin!:thumb:


Same :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks much better too:thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

My tax starts today so don't have the new one to display...

Think I'll pay the subscription and stick my tax disc holder in the for sale section...


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

I may Photoshop mine for 2099.......it would make me smile.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Going to keep it. Worth some money in many years ( maybe) :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm leaving mine in with the old disc in. Or changing the disc to the original one supplied with the car


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine's staying put until the tax runs out !


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Mine's staying put until the tax runs out !


Same here :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I might take mine off. ill take the number plates off too while I'm at it.:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Keeping it until the tax runs out. It doesn't offend me that much that I feel the need to run outside, rip it out and burn it with fire.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking forward to getting home and taking mine out later and giving the windscreen a good old clean without having to go around tax disc holder!!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

luke w said:


> Looking forward to getting home and taking mine out later and giving the windscreen a good old clean without having to go around tax disc holder!!


I second that. Going to stick mine on ebay lmao just joking.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Im trying to renew mine, forgot yesterday and now the dvla system has crashed


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dla has been swamped its on sky news

mines going less things on my windscreen the better for me


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

After learning about the rule changes not long before buying the car I didn't bother with a holder knowing it would just be a load of sticky residue to clean off so instead I shoved the disk in the corner. 

Is anyone here going to switch to pay monthly option when their current "tax" runs out?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm leaving mine on and an Arsenal badge is going in there...i ain't bothered about having a blank windscreen.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've stuck mine, complete with disk in the shed window as a keepsake...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I see Rising power has already put his on ebay. :wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha lol jesus, wait till he sees that .


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rich brook will be out of buisiness now.

At £15 I paid for a tax disc holder I might use it as a coaster in the man cave!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Binned both my ones already


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to wear mine around the house this evening, someones in for a treat :wave:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

My Van one fell off a while back so i put it on the dash loose as im a tight fecker and didn't want to buy a new one for a few weeks. 

I wont rush to whip it off the car though, ill just leave it till i get round to it.......eventually......maybe.....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Gonna leave mine in the car, along with the old disc and wait for the local busy body to stick her nose in and complain I'm driving an untaxed car.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've paid up until September 2015, so I'll leave it there until then


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Leaving mine in until it runs out. After all, surely that disc was part of the price I paid??.....I WANT MY MONEYS WORTH


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

In the bin it went, why anyone would want to keep it there when they don't have to is beyond me.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Out and screen cleaned :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine will be staying put. The WR1 comes with a numbered tax disc holder, so I'll just have to find something to put it in it. Quite like the idea of its first tax disc.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I just think that losing the tax disc is generally an ill conceived idea.

My point is, if a policeman (or woman) on foot is walking down a road past some parked cars and notices a car with an expired tax disc, or indeed failing to display a disc, there is a chance that the car may not be insured either (in NI you have to produce a valid insurance certificate to get your road fund license). At that point they can run a check on the car's registration number and take it from there.

Now everything has to depend on an Automatic Number Plate Recognition camera to spot this car on the road, and even then there is no guarantee that it can be traced. So surely it's better to have a visual and visible indication of your tax. I'm of the opinion that there should be insurance discs too!

I think it is a backward step. It does leave the windscreen nice and clear though.

Cooks


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

man its a sad day , it used to be religion , you buy a new car and you just have to get a nice new magnetec tax disc holder !

I bet its really hurt some tax disc holder manufacturers , no doubt a craze will start putting pictures inside your tax disc holders or something....


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Maxtor said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: I was just wondering what deals would be around. Probably a lot of companies a bit p!ssed off I'd imagine.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Rayner said:


> :lol: I was just wondering what deals would be around. Probably a lot of companies a bit p!ssed off I'd imagine.


True, but still alot of places use similar sized parking permits etc


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> I see Rising power has already put his on ebay. :wave:


You know, i'm no longer on holiday... That's also the wrong shade of pink, doesn't match my bra


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Planning to get rid of mine but might have to get another OCD sticker incase it looks odd ( I had it above the tax disk holder ) 

Any advice what to use? if theres bits of the stickie glue on the windscreen to get it off?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Now everything has to depend on an Automatic Number Plate Recognition camera to spot this car on the road, and even then there is no guarantee that it can be traced. So surely it's better to have a visual and visible indication of your tax. I'm of the opinion that there should be insurance discs too


It's not just off anpr, even if plates are cloned, the dvla still know whether the 'real' reg is taxed, mot'd and insured so the owner will still get fined regardless of the plates on the car. If it a stolen car, it's no different to how it is now, clone the plates and put a photoshopped tax disk in the window.

Besides, when was the last time you saw a bobby on the beat who was able to walk along checking tax disks.....


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll keep mine for when they invent summat else to tax us on & I'll use it for that !!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

griffin1907 said:


> I'll keep mine for when they invent summat else to tax us on & I'll use it for that !!


And you'll not have long to wait.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Frothey said:


> It's not just off anpr, even if plates are cloned, the dvla still know whether the 'real' reg is taxed, mot'd and insured so the owner will still get fined regardless of the plates on the car. If it a stolen car, it's no different to how it is now, clone the plates and put a photoshopped tax disk in the window.
> 
> Besides, when was the last time you saw a bobby on the beat who was able to walk along checking tax disks.....


The anpr hard/software is in use across many government agencies and private companies (Tesco for one), not just the various police forces.

The one tell-take sign that a tax disc has been cloned is the perforations around the edge of the disc itself. These are incredibly hard to replicate in the correct pattern.

My point is that (and in my humble opinion) without a physical record of the tax, which it was illegal not to display, it will have an impact on detection of vehicle crime. The more the government agencies do to remove the threat of being hit by an uninsured driver, the better. I just think that the tax disc was another way to complicate the cloning of a vehicle, and as I said, if a vehicle has out-of-date tax then there is a fair chance that the insurance has expired also.

The police don't need to actually see the detail on the disc, the colour is a clear indication as to whether the tax has expired and can be easily spotted from quite a distance away. If the disc is using an out of date colour, then it's certainly worth closer inspection.

Sorry for the rant, I just think it's a step backwards.

Cooks


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Like you said, just get the colour right and people don't look closely.

But hey ho, it's done. We don't like change, do we.......


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Frothey said:


> Like you said, just get the colour right and people don't look closely.
> 
> But hey ho, it's done. We don't like change, do we.......


That's a fair point. Lol I hadn't thought that it was me resisting change eek.

How much do you charge for therapy sessions?

I have a nice new shiny tax disc holder here....

Cooks


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Planning to get rid of mine but might have to get another OCD sticker incase it looks odd ( I had it above the tax disk holder )
> 
> Any advice what to use? if theres bits of the stickie glue on the windscreen to get it off?


Hmmm, I share your pain



You see the problem lol. Yes I know it's not a valid disc, it's an old pic before anyone tries that one  Bloody tax has gone up since anyway 

Also just noticed it only says Mercedes not Mercedes Benz! WTF is that? It's taken me nearly 2 years to notice that haha. Doesn't even matter anymore haha :wall:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bin it.. 

Ref insurance etc issue, I think, maybe contrary to the mass would want, as it would be deemed spying etc, however if you're legal and have no issues then nothing to worry about.

I'd be quite happy having random ANPR cameras located around the country even tieing in with parking ANPR systems to create a nationwide system that automatically checks cars on a daily basis.

Doesn't check speed or anything, just a simple Reg Check for Tax, Insurance, MOT. MOT Stations/Garages would be linked in too so that they could put in the date of MOT/Work Carried Out/Re-Checks to stop a false offence being registered (I.E driving to a garage).

If the systems spots a vehicle in Leeds has appeared all of a sudden whilst the number plate is being recognised and picked up in Cornwall still, they'll know a cloned car is out there.

Sure there would be more cameras but they could fit them anywhere these days, traffic lights etc 

It'd get a lot off our roads for sure!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Just took mine out today as I was cleaning the car - not made a difference to me but looks a bit fresher now with nothing in the screen.


----------

